# Ironton area?



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Is there any boat access in the Ironton Area of the Ohio River?

What do most people fish for down there?

Are there any good sites with River info?

Thinking of coming down for a few days and was looking for some wiper/striper action, or maybe even some 'eyes/saugers. How about any river flow sites?

Thanks for any help.
Trapper


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

For what you're looking for, you need to go to the Greenup Dam (about 15 min. from Ironton on 52 W)


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Ended up fishing Wed. before it got real hot, no bites trolling cranks for the Stripers. Did see a couple taken from shore right below Greenup while scouting things out. Even saw a sauger on a stringer. Wish I coulda stayed a few more days as I am sure I could've figured something out. Neat area, but it sure could use some signs about where stuff is like the boat ramp. Bait shops were real helpful too.

Good luck if you head down.
Trapper


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

The next time you get down that way try the area around the mouth of the big sandy just before dusk. The stripers run schools of skip jack up in there before dark. My wife and I have caught them in there several times.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Trapper, here is a list of ramps from ODNR. Hope it helps.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/website/watercraft/watercraftfacilities2/viewer.htm


----------

